# 通巻



## Kenshiromusou

Yo, friends. Could you help me again?
After the commemorative number 950 of Jump there's a phrase I can't understand at all.
*第20巻第１１号通巻950号*
昭和４３年１１月２２日第三種郵便物認可種
*第１１号通巻950号 *means magazine continued from number 11 to 950 without stopping?  I can't understand this *第20巻. 
*



What *第20巻第１１号通巻950号 *means? I can't understand it.
Thank you very much in advance.


----------



## gengo

Kenshiromusou said:


> 第20巻第１１号通巻950号



Vol. 20, No. 11 (950th issue overall)

I assume that this is a weekly publication that is now in its 20th year.  通巻（つうかん）means the total number of issues in a set of publications.


----------



## Kenshiromusou

It's 週刊少年ジャンプ, Gengoさん. Since launching was 昭和４３年 and the present number is 昭和62年, the magazine was in its 19th year. And this 第20巻 does not make sense, since every Jump has a Number [号].


----------



## gengo

Kenshiromusou said:


> Since launching was 昭和４３年 and the present number is 昭和62年, the magazine was in its 19th year.



No, that would be the 20th year.  You have to count the first year (昭和４３年).  昭和6３年 would be the 21st year.
43, 44, 45, 46, 47, 48, 49, 50, 51, 52, 53, 54, 55, 56, 57, 58, 59, 60, 61, 62
Count them.



Kenshiromusou said:


> And this 第20巻 does not make sense, since every Jump has a Number [号].



It makes sense.  Magazines are numbered by volume/巻 (= year) and number/号 (= the consecutive issue number within that year).  So the first week of the first year of issue would be 第1巻第１号, the second week 第1巻第2号, and so forth.  The first week of the second year would be 第2巻第１号.


----------



## Kenshiromusou

It's weird. I say that because there was a big 20th anniversary in the next year, 1988. I know that because I have all volumes from 86 to 90. Jump gave thousands and thousands of presents.
Thank you very much, Gengoさん.


----------



## gengo

The counting of anniversaries can be tricky.  If you start a business on January 1, 2022, your first anniversary will be on Jan. 1, 2023, but on that day you are already in your second year.  So anniversaries and years are counted differently.  The volumes of a magazine are the same as years.  On your first anniversary, you will be in your second volume.  And when you celebrate your 20th anniversary (Jan. 1, 2042), you will be in your 21st year/volume.


----------



## Kenshiromusou

Gengoさん, assuming this 20th volume means 20th year, this is number 13. The text says number 11 marked the number 950? It's weird, since they did not mark the 1987's number 11 cover as 950th...


----------



## gengo

Kenshiromusou said:


> Gengoさん, assuming this 20th volume means 20th year, this is number 13.



Where do you see the number 13?



Kenshiromusou said:


> The text says number 11 marked the number 950? It's weird, since they did not mark the 1987's number 11 cover as 950th...



Well, 950 is a rather odd number to celebrate.  I would have waited another year to celebrate 1000.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

gengo said:


> Vol. 20, No. 11 (950th issue overall)
> 
> I assume that this is a weekly publication that is now in its 20th year.  通巻（つうかん）means the total number of issues in a set of publications.


I agree and think that this is 100% correct.
The mathematical rule, "not N but (N+1)" should be applied here because there was no 0巻 at the beginning year.

Besides, I'm sorry to say that your mathematical calculation would turn out to be in vain.
There are several reasons.

I actually used to read it (almost) every week during 昭和46年～50年.
If I remember correctly, I was looking forward to every Monday(?).
I don't remember well what day of the week it was on the bookstore's shelf though.
One thing for sure is that there was a date difference between the printed "date of publication" on the book and the actual publication date.
We could get it about two weeks earlier than the printed "date of publication."

Actually, 週刊少年ジャンプ was not always published every Monday.
I had to wait until Tuesday due to delays on some rare occasions.

At the year-end, probably because the very famous mangakas who had to create 連載漫画 wanted to take a year-end off, there was, 47-48巻合併号 for example, the two weeks version, which was published in the middle of that two weeks.

I don't remember well but they treated 47-48巻合併号 as one: "47巻."
 Or maybe they counted it as two. I don't remember which.
The last publication number would not become (365/7=52.14) "52", but "49" or "50" at the best, if I remember it correctly.

The publisher published 年末特別号 as the additional number 50巻 or something.
New mangakas' 単発ものの漫画s were filled in that special edition.
Probably that special edition gave a chance to such new mangakas.
I think 新年特別号 or something was published as well.

You can check how many numbers of 少年ジャンプ in a year were published during 1986-1990.
Especially, you may check what the last number of each volume is, and if there are any 合併号, and 特別号 in each year.

These kinds of things, in other words, "a lot of exceptions in the publication," or "諸般の事情" may explain why your calculation didn't work.

In the worst case, they just miscounted 通巻950号.
They had to make a rule about whether they should count the 特別号 or exclude it, or ４８－４９合併号 as one volume or two, or something like that.
It's sometimes very difficult to be accurate because it depends on how they count the numbers.

There is no wonder.


PS) They tended to make a lot of "special editions" for promoting the sales, and 950巻 is worthwhile to celebrate for them because they wanted to make something special all the time. No wonder. They wanted to catch boys' minds with a lot of gifts as well.
And manga magazines were quite a big business because no video games or smartphones were available at that time.
This is the background, I believe.

PS) My calculation:
 (950-11)/19=49.4.
Therefore, it seems that each volume had 49-50 numbers in its twenty years history.


----------



## Flaminius

The ultimate answer to most bibliographical questions is NDL.  See the summary of 週刊少年ジャンプ issues held at the National Diet Library.

1. Check "Availability" first.  Only 3 issues are missing from their stock.
2. Use the dropdown menu "All years" to see the number of issues by year.


----------



## Kenshiromusou

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> PS) My calculation:
> (950-11)/19=49.4.
> Therefore, it seems that each volume had 49-50 numbers in its twenty years history.



I did not understand this 950-11? What 第１１号通巻950号 means? Does it mean that Jump was published consecutively since number 11 to 950? Or that 1987年11号 celebrated the 950号's mark?


----------



## gengo

Kenshiromusou said:


> What *does* 第１１号通巻950号 *mean*? Does it mean that Jump was published consecutively since number 11 to 950?  Or that 1987年11号 celebrated the 950号's mark?


----------



## Kenshiromusou

Gengoさん, SolatiDobermanさん, Flaminiusさん, どうもありがとうございました。


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

Kenshiromusou said:


> I did not understand this 950-11? What 第１１号通巻950号 means? Does it mean that Jump was published consecutively since number 11 to 950? Or that 1987年11号 celebrated the 950号's mark?


This was an answer to the math question:
"Suppose they published the same number of the issues _including the first year_.
Given the infomation, "Vol. 20, No. 11 is the 950th issue overall", how many numbers of the issues did they publihed?"

Answer)
First, in order to exclude the number of the issues in volume 20, I subtract 11 from 950.
950-11=939
In order to get the mean numbers, I divide 939 by 19 (volume 1 - 19).
939/19=49.4

49.4 is the average issue numbers that was published in each year.



Kenshiromusou said:


> Gengoさん, assuming this 20th volume means 20th year,* this is number 13*. The text says number 11 marked the number 950? It's weird, since they did not mark the 1987's number 11 cover as 950th...



I mistakenly thought that Kenshiromusou did this kind of math to get the number "13" instead of "11."



gengo said:


> Where do you see the number 13?




*19(50) (通号 939) 19861200((52))
20(1) (通号 940) 19870100((1-2))　　*新年合併号（実際は昨年末合併号）
*20(2) (通号 941) 19870100((3-4))　　*新年合併号
*20(3) (通号 942) 19870100((5))
20(4) (通号 943) 19870100((6))
20(5) (通号 944) 19870100((7))
・
・
20(11) (通号 950) 19870300((13))*
（quoted from Flam's ref. at #10)



Kenshiromusou said:


> Gengoさん, assuming this 20th volume means 20th year, this is number 13. The text says number 11 marked the number 950? It's weird, since they did not mark the 1987's number 11 cover as 950th...


合併号 is one of the reason why the "11" and the "13" in red have discrepancy.

"13" is written on the 背表紙 of the actual magaine which Kenshiromusou is looking at.
However the official/regal/lawyal/juridical number for that magazine is "*20(11) (通号 950) 19870300." *It was the 11th issue of that year.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

I'd like to know how they cerebrated the 1000th issue.
You have the magazine, 1987年の13-14合併号, right?

*21(11) (通号 1000)-21(12) (通号 1001) 19880300-19880300((13-14))  
21(13) (通号 1002) 19880300((15))*

It seems that they might change the rule how to count...


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

Kenshiromusou said:


> It's weird. I say that because there was a big 20th anniversary in the next year, 1988. I know that because I have all volumes from 86 to 90. *Jump gave thousands and thousands of presents.*
> Thank you very much, Gengoさん.


What did you mean by the bold sentence?
Jump gave a lot of presents 懸賞 to the readers, especially in 1988,
or
Jump gave a lot of presents to you, for Japanese learning or for your job/hobby?
私の宝
(I want to know about it because I want to reduce my misunderstanding/umbiguity. I thought you meant the former.)


----------



## Kenshiromusou

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> I'd like to know how they cerebrated the 1000th issue.
> You have the magazine, 1987年の13-14合併号, right?
> 
> *21(11) (通号 1000)-21(12) (通号 1001) 19880300-19880300((13-14))
> 21(13) (通号 1002) 19880300((15))*
> 
> It seems that they might change the rule how to count...


Soladobermanさん, they celebrated the 1000th in 1988年の13号. 



The text I posted (第20巻第１１号通巻950号) is on the cover of 1987年13号*.*
Since there was 1987年1-2号 and 1987年3-4号, 1987年13号 was indeed the 11th number from 1987. You are correct.
Jump gave presents to 21.400 Japanese readers to celebrate the 1.000th.
Soladobermanさん どうもありがとうございました。 * *


----------

